# 2011 Kia SOUL stereo upgrade



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

This is my build log upgrading my stereo from factory to Pioneer amps and subs along with Kicker speakers and Sony tweeters. This isn't any SPL or SQ. Just a loud and clear system.

Speakers: Kicker KS600 6''
Tweeters: Sony XS-H20S 
Head Unit: Sony CDX-GT630UI 
Amp: Pioneer GM-D7500M 
Distro Block: Monster 4-8 guage (4 inputs) 
Installbay 4 gauge wire
Monster RCA's
Various speaker wire.

Update for July 2011:
Kicker DX 200.4 4ch amp
Rockford Fosgate P3 12'' Sub

This was all done back in Feb 2011, recent upgrades last month. 
















































































Continued...


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)




----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

The final product, the wiring is not the best, though no one is going to see it.

























Total Build Time: *14 HOURS!!*


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Good ol Sony back in to rock!








Blah!
























































Yes it damaged (for $40) but I fixed it with some JB Weld, and sucker HITS HARD!!!


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice DIY job, OP.


But I thought those KIA commercials with the gerbils/hamsters/guinea pigs showed the SOUL with a kick-ass sound system already ?


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ Hamsters geez, don't you know your rodents?


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

pnn23 said:


> Nice DIY job, OP.
> 
> 
> But I thought those KIA commercials with the gerbils/hamsters/guinea pigs showed the SOUL with a kick-ass sound system already ?


Well for $500 more your get a semi-better craptastic stereo upgrade. heh


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

silly question, but why attach three sets of line-out converters to an HU with three sets of outputs? A cleaner signal from high-level?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Looks like you have a nice cavity up there for an 8" dash sub, or maybe a decent center channel coax?


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

cadaver said:


> silly question, but why attach three sets of line-out converters to an HU with three sets of outputs? A cleaner signal from high-level?


Owning the car the first 2 months I decided to do the line out converters with the stock radio (front/rear/sub) for a while. It was good and all until the radio killed my flash drive and acted weird with a flash drive from time to time. Plus I can't see a damn thing on the screen since theirs a glare at certain angles. So that's why I installed my Sony back in from an older project. 



BowDown said:


> Looks like you have a nice cavity up there for an 8" dash sub, or maybe a decent center channel coax?


Yes I can, the factory upgraded system does come with a center channel speaker, from what ive read around the forums for my car its mono though im not sure. 

Ive been thinking of putting a center channel, I just need to buy the OEM speaker grill. Though I dunno how to wire up a 5th speaker (center) with a 4ch amp.....Is it even doable? I dont want to step up to a 5ch amp or such atm.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

In order to run a center channel properly, you will need appropriate processing. It isn't just tapped into the left/right stereo fronts.

Otherwise, nice job utilizing the OEM cargo tray for an amp rack.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Chaos said:


> In order to run a center channel properly, you will need appropriate processing. It isn't just tapped into the left/right stereo front.


X2....great point.......


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Chaos said:


> In order to run a center channel properly, you will need appropriate processing. It isn't just tapped into the left/right stereo fronts.
> 
> Otherwise, nice job utilizing the OEM cargo tray for an amp rack.


That's where you guys come in to throw some proper ideas.  Soo when will 5.1 channel amps come out to the public? 

Thanks! Another great thing about this car!  I do prop up the flap to cool off the amps on hot days.


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Stock center channel grill appears to be a two piece affair. The parts diagram from kia shows an outer grill and an inner basket. It seems probable that kias with the plain stereo would have the inner basket- why create two different parts right? 

Anyway the two pieces are $100 at my local kia dealer (60 and 40) although i cannot recall which is how much. I have a parts diagram around here... Somewhere!

As for processing 5.1- i am most familiar with the jbl ms-8. New 600-800 but can be had used for 400-500 . 
It does a lot of processing meaning it takes only from the front rcas and you eliminate using rear/sub. It splits that front signal into up to 5 channels which are programmable. (3 way or 2 way up front, etc with the most popular being 2 front (L & R tweets/mids), 1 rear (L & R coaxial or passive crossover), 1 center channel and 1 sub.

It also gives you automatic sound restructuring (time delay, eq processing, etc) to get you a fairly even sound that diminishes the negative effects of speaker placement and reflective interior surfaces for an amazing sound stage. You then can tweak it with a 31 band eq. 

It does in moments what takes days for a pro to do.

Based on your claim that you arent going for broke building a SQ setup, its up to you if its worth it. Maybe someone else can chime in and critique the value of such a device on more budget minded equipment. Or if there is a simpler 5.1processor if you want to play around and tweak. 
And of course there are some who will say a center channel is weird to listen to, while others swear by it. 

As for the unit itself, consider mounting it under the front seats. There enough room on the kia soul. Nice ride- keep us posted)


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

2fast4all said:


> Though I dunno how to wire up a 5th speaker (center) with a 4ch amp.....Is it even doable? I dont want to step up to a 5ch amp or such atm.


Wire up the center to both + outputs on the front channels do not connect it to a -. This is how the original centers were formed back in the day. Will not be as good as say an MS-8 or other processing but it will put you in the right direction.


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

@Machine7: Whoa buddy!! you lost me there! Hmm sounds too complex for me atm, but its look interesting. 

@BassnTruck: I think I'll give that a try.

I'll look into this center speaker project once I find time and money again .


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice job. 

Try looking into a low profile right angled USB cable for the head unit. It'll make things less obtrusive and harder to accidentally hit and break the headunit port.


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip!  I'll look into that if I ever use my external drives again. 

I'm currently using a microSD card with the mini adapter so its super tiny.


----------



## gokiburi (Jul 20, 2007)

"Yes it damaged (for $40) but I fixed it with some JB Weld..."

Ha ha! JB Weld FTW! Great stuff. Nice work OP.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Why not get the SLAMpak and Stealthbox from JL Audio??? Cleaner and more powerful as well as all hidden


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

cgm246 said:


> Why not get the SLAMpak and Stealthbox from JL Audio??? Cleaner and more powerful as well as all hidden


$1449.95?! I think I'll pass, thanks for the suggestion though..


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is the parts diagram for anyone looking to add a center channel speaker using stock mountings.


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

:O?! Where did you get that from?!!!


----------



## Machine7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Kia dealer "karp Kia / volvo" in Rockville center ny
Once had a friend in town w a busted radiator on new years eve
These guys stuck around after hours to meet him and do the work about 10 years ago. True to form, they spent 15 minutes digging this diagram out for me.

Although I ultimately bought a crv, I couldn't see this info and their good will going to waste!

The parts guy wasn't too sure about what came with the center speaker (housing?)- but those were the quoted prices a scribbled down. 

Kia souls still grab my attention, something less soccer mom about them. 
But I get by... With my dirt bike in tow


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

Thanks again! I might start a new project with a center speaker. Not anytime soon though. Possibly on my winter break or early next year.


----------



## mcgilvrey007 (Feb 22, 2010)

you should go ahead and upgrade the center so i can see how its done for my 2012


----------



## 2fast4all (May 19, 2008)

mcgilvrey007: I think the center speaker is going to have to wait a little longer than I hoped....sorry

So its been a while Ive been on this board and though of giving people an update on my ride.

I went back to the stock head unit since I missed the bluetooth and wanted to use the factory AUX/USB ports again. I still have the sony (in the closet for some random build)

I sold the P3 12'' to a co-worker and stepped down to a Kicker Comp 10'' and I must say it sound the best in my car. Yes I know its only 300W and 150RMS but it freakin clean! Especially in an old school (real wood) box I had laying around for years. So its a sealed setup. 









For my next project I plan to install a sound processor like the RF 3sixty.2 (the new .3 is way to expensive atm), JL clean sweep, Alpine imprint, and some others. Does anyone know which one is cost efficient? My budget is under $200~. Thanks!


----------



## mcgilvrey007 (Feb 22, 2010)

It's no big deal, I was actually able to get a 7" coaxial speaker up there. I'm currently using a jbl ms8 to process everything and a pair of TB w8-740P subs hidden away. It sounds quite good despite being mostly stock


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool little car. I dig 'em. 




Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------

